# Help needed urgently please. having problems with vectorworks educational version



## irishmonty87 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I could really do with some help.

I am having a problem. It seems to be only happening recently, what it is, is that when I bring items from 1 drawing to another, they become locked/stuck. I can't move the items or edit them in any way. And I know its not actually locked but seems that way.

If any1 can tell me what I'm doing wrong, it would be great. Its happening to images as well as line drawings. Its really winding me up.

So any help would b greatly appreciated.
Thanks guys.
Ryan


----------

